# male/female



## mesx7828 (Mar 3, 2004)

Do anyone know between the male and female which one is more aggressive?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i would probably assume that the female or mother of the eggs would be,but i could be wrong


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

There's no visible differences between the sexes (ie. they are not sexually dimorphic). If you want to know which one of a pair is the male and which one's the female, you need to witness them breeding: until then, it's a guessing game.

*_Moved to Piranha Breeding_*


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Check out the pinned topics. This is already covered there.


----------



## hrprvilla (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi there,
I have been doing a lot for research into the breeding ect of red belly's and found that, Thick red piranhas in most cases represent females and thinner red Piranhas represent males. 
I hope this help.








Robert (UK)


----------

